# Thinkpad e530c fan control

## kikko

Hi everybody

I'm unable to make the fan control of my laptop to work... the fan runs at a constant speed careless of the temp and fan speed in /proc/acpi/ibm/fan is always "0" 

```
~ # cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan

status:         enabled

speed:          0

level:          disengaged

commands:       level <level> (<level> is 0-7, auto, disengaged, full-speed)

commands:       enable, disable

commands:       watchdog <timeout> (<timeout> is 0 (off), 1-120 (seconds))
```

I've loaded the kernel module with the fancontrol=1 option enabled; I've also noticed that I have no /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal in my system

Here is a grep of (acpi|thermal|think) in my current kernel config: http://dpaste.com/1106R1G

Thank you for any hint   :Wink: 

----------

## Logicien

Hello,

first, you should ckeck if the fancontrol=1 parameter of the thinkpad_acpi module is in fact enabled

```
cat /sys/module/thinkpad_acpi/parameters/fan_control
```

An other mean to see the fan speed is from the lm_sensors package. You have to configure lm_sensors

```
sensors-detect
```

start the service with Openrc or Systemd

```
rc-service lm_sensors start

or

systemctl start lm_sensors
```

than check the output of

```
sensors
```

----------

## kikko

Thank you Logicien

fancontrol is effectively enabled:

```
~ $ cat /sys/module/thinkpad_acpi/parameters/fan_control

Y
```

The output of sensors confirms a speed of 0 rpm   :Mad: 

```
 ~ # sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +29.8°C  (crit = +100.0°C)

thinkpad-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

fan1:           0 RPM

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +79.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +76.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +79.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 2:         +77.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 3:         +76.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

```

----------

## Logicien

```
temp1:        +29.8°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
```

At this temperature, the fan is probably down. So your output is correct. Stress you Cpu to make it more hot, than the fan should start. I use the fancontrol service from lm_sensors to set when the fan should run at is highest, medium, lowest and down speeds. The problem is that the source information from Linux for the processor fan change from a boot to an other and fancontrol is never set permanently with is configuration tool pwmconfig .

I think it is not mandatory to change the default fan setup with any tool. If you want less noise, the processor will heat more. I have try thinkfan service too, but for the moment it do not start. I may have a problem with the configuration file /etc/thinkfan.conf. My Thinkpad is a T420.

The speed of the fan change according to the Cpu temperature. When I compile, it come close to it critical point, but never a preventive shutdown have been made.

----------

## kikko

Hi Logicien, 

it's strange, but even emerging chromium temp does not rise above 29.8°C (which is the room temp, more or less)

```
kikko@seireitei ~ $ uptime && sensors

 09:02:15 up 11:41,  4 users,  load average: 4,12, 3,18, 2,41

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +29.8°C  (crit = +100.0°C)

thinkpad-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

fan1:           0 RPM

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +85.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +83.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +84.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 2:         +86.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 3:         +82.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
```

I guess I have some troubles with the temp sensor at this point... Anyway, you were right: fan rised it's speed automatically on temp rise

----------

## Logicien

Have-you check the Bios setup? It can change the behavior of the power management and a lot of other things.

----------

